# Darkening a "Snow Nose"



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The dog in question is not a GR, but the owner is interested in showing, and a lighter nose is a fault in her breed (Whippets). The dog's color (cream, a gene that masks brindle and produces liver pigment) means it's not physically possible for him to have a black nose, but it was much darker when he was a puppy (almost black) and is now pink. Is there anything she give the dog, or any harmless topical solution that could darken it a bit? The dog is otherwise a great looking animal, and while his color and the accompanying light nose should NOT be a fault, judges don't care what the standard says- they still only award dogs with black pigment. I have heard vitamin C and B can cause the nose to darken, and to not use plastic bowls (Stainless is what she uses). PS the breed standard for Whippets says "Color immaterial" so ALL colors are acceptable, but many colors and pigments are unfairly faulted in favor of plain brindle or fawn and white. Blacks, solid colored dogs of any color, blues, and other dilutes, are hard to finish, even if they're of higher quality than the flashy particolored dogs. Just the way it is...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I came here because I know ya'll are so knowledgeable! And a light nose is not smiled upon in GRs either.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know about in whippets, but in Goldens they look at the pigment around the eyes and on the lips as well as the color of the nose, so darkening just the nose doesn't really make much difference in determining "proper pigment". 
Sorry, I know that's not much help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This dogs lips and eye rims are dark


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Try adding a little kelp to the dog's dinner.


----------



## sixxofdiamonds (Jul 8, 2011)

You can get a black cream from most horse showing catalogs or websites. We put it on the horses nose and eyes to darken a bit. Makes it a bit shiny, too. Might be something to look into. 
Silverado Face Glo
Shine on Face Highlighter
I use the Pepi (World Champion) one on horses in the natural color. But have used black highlighter before. 

Ultra Highlighter - Grooming Tools from SmartPak Equine


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a friend whose Old English Sheepdog had an extreme case of snow nose - became totally pink at age 8. Shocking to see. Numerous vet consults in multiple states made no difference. Though it isn't supposed to be associated with any health issues, she did end up with an autoimmune disease shortly after her nose turned pink.
Sunlight and ingestion of PABA seemed to be the most common recommendation.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

sixxofdiamonds said:


> You can get a black cream from most horse showing catalogs or websites. We put it on the horses nose and eyes to darken a bit. Makes it a bit shiny, too. Might be something to look into.
> Silverado Face Glo
> Shine on Face Highlighter
> I use the Pepi (World Champion) one on horses in the natural color. But have used black highlighter before.
> ...


That's fine for horse shows or for portraits... but I think you can get removed from the ring if your dog is caught with makeup. I've heard of judges rubbing noses to make sure the color is real.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

the stuff for horses would work, but you'd just have to make sure it's legal!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Why would you want to darken your dogs nose just to show him? Thats just as bad as when I was in the ring with German Shepherds, the people that will have a floppy ear surgically corrected so it stands erect so the dog isnt disqualified. Either way its cheating and its not right IMO. Heavy ears in the GSD breed is something that is passed on through breeding, though some ears are floppy from an accident like my one guy. Breeder tattooed his ear and it never stood so if taping it wouldnt help it stand on its own then he wouldnt of lasted but I still would of loved him dearly. I believe in the ring masking any disqualifying traits in a dog is against the rules. 

Love your dog regardless of his nose colour


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Thats just as bad as when I was in the ring with German Shepherds, the people that will have a floppy ear surgically corrected so it stands erect so the dog isnt disqualified.


Are you talking about gluing/taping ears?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha's nose got very pink this winter and he is only 18 months old!! I am sure hoping once Spring is here, the black will return. I have heard it can be lack of vitamin D but he is outside often. I don't intend to show him but love his black nose!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Anything applied to the nose, or any other part of the dog, to "color" the dog is against the rules and will get you tossed from the ring if the judge has any proof the dog dog has been altered.
As to how to "naturally" enhance a dog's pigment there is no one cure, if any. Adding kelp, high iron content items to the diet, or applying Vitamin E to the nose has worked for some but not many. 
And there is a difference between poor pigment and "snow nose". A snow nose will darken as the days lengthen, on it's own.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Try adding a little kelp to the dog's dinner.


 I have given Lola kelp powder every day for months and months- and she developed a snow nose from a black one as she got closer to two years old. So I do not think kelp is going to be the magic bullet.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is mostly genetic. Some fading of pigment with age is normal, and in the winter there is less UV, so even if the dog is outside frequently, the light is not as strong. I use a flourescent fixture in my dog room with a UVB bulb in it to simulate that natural light we get in the summer and that seems help maintain pigment over the winter months. A good spot is a pet supply store specializing in reptiles as they sell specialized UVB producing lights that do not emit at the dangerous rates that tanning lights, etc do. Just make sure it is a UV bulb, not a heat bulb.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

sterregold said:


> It is mostly genetic. Some fading of pigment with age is normal, and in the winter there is less UV, so even if the dog is outside frequently, the light is not as strong. I use a flourescent fixture in my dog room with a UVB bulb in it to simulate that natural light we get in the summer and that seems help maintain pigment over the winter months. A good spot is a pet supply store specializing in reptiles as they sell specialized UVB producing lights that do not emit at the dangerous rates that tanning lights, etc do. Just make sure it is a UV bulb, not a heat bulb.


I can not imagine someone would go to this much trouble unless they had a show type Golden?? Is this light nose really such a big factor to worry about? I worry more about her main health. Not the color of her nose being a lighter shade. I could see if you were showing Goldens


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

newport said:


> I can not imagine someone would go to this much trouble unless they had a show type Golden?? Is this light nose really such a big factor to worry about? I worry more about her main health. Not the color of her nose being a lighter shade. I could see if you were showing Goldens


I don't know, I think putting in a bulb to keep his black nose all year could be worth it to me. Love him no matter what, but I do like a black nose more than a pink one.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The OP was inquiring about a dog who is being shown. I also show, which is why I try to maintain my dogs good pigment. I also want my working dogs to have good pigment because it is correct and we work hard as breeders to maintain the multiple elements which are characteristic of breed type.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Megora said:


> Are you talking about gluing/taping ears?


No, I would tape my guys ears in hopes to help the cartilage build and let the ears stand naturally. 

But some people will actually go a step farther to cheat and have surgical implants done in the floppy ear(s) in order to make them erect. Its a piece of inert plastic they cut to the shape of the dogs ear. The vessels grow through it and it will bond making the ear erect. 

Or the people who put a neuticle (fake testicle) in a dog that had one testicle removed so it has "two" and can still be shown/bred etc.

Trying to darken a nose because you like it darker is one thing but darkening it so you can show and not get disqualified is another. If yours disqualified for cheating once your name will be ruined for good is generally how it goes.


----------



## k0205 (Jan 8, 2010)

Snow nose is from the lack of sunshine. That's what I was told by my breeder. She said to get him outside in the sun if his nose is fading. Maybe try that.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

karen0205 said:


> Snow nose is from the lack of sunshine. That's what I was told by my breeder. She said to get him outside in the sun if his nose is fading. Maybe try that.


Yeah, that doesn't work.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Yeah, that doesn't work.



Actually if it is truly "snow nose" it will work. Problem is what most folks refer to as snow nose is simply not the best pigment and no amount of sunshine will fix it. :no:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree getting enough sunlight would fix the problem. But just putting them outside more in the winter isn't going to provide enough sunlight for most dogs. At least, not for my dog. His nose gets totally pink in the winter. So far it's always turned back to black in the summer. He spends several hours a day out in the sunlight. Actually last week he spent almost all daylight hours out in the sunlight since I was sick. I'm hoping with spring coming and the days getting longer that I'll start to see the change soon.


----------

